# Lasix question



## JerseyGirl07093 (Jul 27, 2008)

I was taking a diuretic, Hydorochlorthiazide, for water retention in my legs and it did help. My doctor moved away and I started with the new doctor that took over his practice. He said that this drug wasn't the right one for the job and prescribed Lasix. Now I know that Lasix is also used to treat high blood pressure, but my pressure isn't high. I didn't think to ask this at the time and since getting in touch with him is almost impossible I figured I'd ask your opinions first. (I haven't taken the Lasix yet) 
Is it possible for this drug to lower my pressure too much? I don't need to be fainting and I'm already dizzy from another medication I take for my neuropathy.
Does anyone else here take Lasix and what has been your esperience with it?

Any and all advice is appreciated! Thanks in advance!


----------



## PamelaLois (Jul 27, 2008)

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> I was taking a diuretic, Hydorochlorthiazide, for water retention in my legs and it did help. My doctor moved away and I started with the new doctor that took over his practice. He said that this drug wasn't the right one for the job and prescribed Lasix. Now I know that Lasix is also used to treat high blood pressure, but my pressure isn't high. I didn't think to ask this at the time and since getting in touch with him is almost impossible I figured I'd ask your opinions first. (I haven't taken the Lasix yet)
> Is it possible for this drug to lower my pressure too much? I don't need to be fainting and I'm already dizzy from another medication I take for my neuropathy.
> Does anyone else here take Lasix and what has been your esperience with it?
> 
> Any and all advice is appreciated! Thanks in advance!


 
A few years back, I was diagnosed with CHF, among other problems. Oddly enough, I don't have high blood pressure. I was put on Lasix (Furosemide) but it wasn't strong enough, so now I take two different drugs. One is called Zaroxalyn (metolazone) and the other is Bumex (bumetanide). Bumex is similar to Lasix, is much stronger and is prescribed for low blood pressure. My regular BP is usually about 90/60, and I have no problems with it getting too low on the diuretics. I wouldn't worry about it too much. Take your diuretic, don't skip it, you will be amazed at how much better you feel when you can breathe!!!

Don't be afraid to ask your pharmacist any questions about your drugs. My pharmacist at Walgreens will happily answer all my questions, and I ask a LOT of them.


----------



## Zandoz (Jul 28, 2008)

I take Furosemide (generic Lasix) for leg problems, along with a specific med for high BP. Even when I was taking two doses a day of the Furosemide, I had no noticeable side effects (other than the obvious wearing out a path to the bathroom...LOL). You may want to talk to your doctor about taking a potassium supplement though...I take an over the counter one,just to be sure there is no deficiency.


Pamela mentioned metolazone...I have a big caution there. There is an ongoing debate about metolazone's interaction with diabetes meds....some sources do not list it as interacting, and others do. In my case it definitely did interact. I was about to be put on insulin until I discovered the interaction. When I stopped taking metolazone my glucose readings dropped dramatically and were more consistant.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jul 28, 2008)

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> I was taking a diuretic, Hydorochlorthiazide, for water retention in my legs and it did help. My doctor moved away and I started with the new doctor that took over his practice. He said that this drug wasn't the right one for the job and prescribed Lasix. Now I know that Lasix is also used to treat high blood pressure, but my pressure isn't high. I didn't think to ask this at the time and since getting in touch with him is almost impossible I figured I'd ask your opinions first. (I haven't taken the Lasix yet)
> Is it possible for this drug to lower my pressure too much? I don't need to be fainting and I'm already dizzy from another medication I take for my neuropathy.
> Does anyone else here take Lasix and what has been your esperience with it?
> 
> Any and all advice is appreciated! Thanks in advance!



When I give Lasix (via IV), I'm always really careful because yes, it can drop your blood pressure but I'm guessing if you take it orally the result isn't as immediate or profound. Lasix can decrease your blood volume and can, therefore, cause hypotension, especially if you have a problem with it already. The times when this is most an issue is when you immediately stand from sitting, or sit up from lying down. Until you know how this medication will affect you, it's a good idea to get up slowly and brace yourself. Some people do really well on it, with no problems at all; my brother takes it a lot and it doesn't affect him too much. Hopefully you'll be lucky in that way.

What have they said about watching your potassium and other electrolytes while you're taking Lasix? And you're taking it for edema in your legs? Have you been ruled out for lymphaedema? You might want to check out the lymphaedema threads because I know Tina was misdiagnosed and was given a diuretic which made her condition worse; the diagnosis is a relatively new one to docs and many don't know what to make of it and aren't always up on what to look for.

Also, be sure and read the package insert (or look it up at a place like rxlist.com) so you can be aware of side effects, contraindications and issues with other meds you may be taking. And I know it goes without saying but.... it's always a good idea to consult your doctor (or his or her nurse!) for questions. Another option is your local friendly pharmacist. What's who I talk to if I can't get an answer online because all they do is medications.

Good luck!


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Jul 29, 2008)

Thanks for the replies!

I do take a Potassium pill as well as the diuretic. I started taking Potassium as soon as I had heart palpitations when I was on the first water pill.

Yes, I am taking it for edema in my legs. I've read the lymphedema threads and don't think that's what I've got but I'm always keeping a close eye on my legs. (And not just because they're so sexy! lol) 

Thanks for the info Miss Vickie, I knew I could count on you!
Do you know how often I should be getting a blood test to check the Potassium level, etc? I asked the new Dr. if I needed one and he kind of blew me off. I'm not impressed.


----------

